# DTG Blocked Heads



## Gecko Signs NT (Aug 3, 2012)

We have purchased a 2nd hand DTG that had only been used twice. The machine has been parked up for a few months, so we were aware that we would have to do a big clean out of the system.
We put a new CISS in the machine and pushed distilled water through the heads to clear them, but it appears that some of the nozzles are blocked. There is not a full spread of water coming out. Now, the machine is not recognising the cartridges.
What is a good way to clean these heads and get it to recognise the cartridges.


----------



## HumbleShirts (Sep 7, 2007)

I'd pull the head and let it soak in cleaner overnight and then try a manual waterfall of the head with tubing and syringe. I've seen miracles happen with waterfalling an Epson head.

I assume your machine is sporting an Epson head?


----------



## stevems7768 (Apr 28, 2012)

If you pull the printhead and soak it prior to pushing cleaning solution with the syringe with tubing, do not over apply presure through the head when flushing. That can damage the nozzles with excessive pressure.


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

Post what printhead you use.

We waterfalled an Epson R2880 printhead and applied too much pressure and ruined one of the colors. But, we replaced the head from a new printer in all of 15 minutes.


----------



## 23spiderman (Jun 26, 2008)

let the head soak in Simple Green or Windex w/ Ammonia, and then reverse flush the head. instead of forcing fluid from the top and out the nozzles, PULL the fluid UP through the nozzle plate and out the top. make sure that there isn't any debris in the solution that you pull. this way you are moving the clog out through bigger holes instead of forcing it through smaller holes. once you do this a few times, let it soak again for 15 minutes or so and then pull distilled water through. now you can gently waterfall the head normally as see which nozzles were opened or which ones are still closed. repeat the process until you have a complete waterfall.

i've used Simple Green and Windex w/Ammonia for years without ever ruining a print head, but i never let the head soak in those solutions for more than 30 minutes to an hour. some have said that it ate through the laminate that holds the nozzle plate to the head. my guess is that they used too much pressure and blamed Simple Green, but their experience is theirs alone. i've never had a problem with it, and they work to remove clogs. 

if your clog is on the white ink side, there is a chance that the clog could also be in the mesh screen that is just below the nipples where the damper connects. this involves removing the 3 screws that hold the head to the plastic manifold that contains the 8 nipples. only attempt this cleaning if the soaking and waterfalling don't work.


----------



## Gecko Signs NT (Aug 3, 2012)

Thanks heaps for that. We are using Epson R1900 and after this info, we now believe that we may have damaged the head with too much pressure. Just not sure how to remove the print head to assess any damage.


----------



## Gecko Signs NT (Aug 3, 2012)

An update - we have soaked the head in a solution of Simple Green, Cloudy Ammonia and distilled water. We have waterfalled and also pulled the water up. We still have a problem with the black, magenta and yellow, but the rest seem ok. We're now going to try and remove the manifold to see if there is clogging in the mesh screen.
The funny thing about this whole process is that last night we cleared the magenta and this morning the magenta was blocked again!?


----------



## MiEmb (Jan 29, 2011)

You may be better off replacing the head anyways. Once you start printing this is one less variable to worry about on your way to good prints. If the print head was not properly flushed and cleaned prior to being parked, the chances that drying ink did clog something somewhere is pretty good IMO.


----------



## Gecko Signs NT (Aug 3, 2012)

I think that's where we are heading - a new printhead. We will soak overnight as a last attempt. We've already searched around for a printhead and am amazed and appalled at the prices. If someone can recommend somewhere I can get one cheap, please feel free to let me know!


----------



## justin_86 (Jun 24, 2008)

Hi Jen

A few things I have found when working on an older Epson based DTG was that it isn't always the head that is the problem.

When you installed the new CISS system did you check all the ink lines to see if they were clear? I have had issues with small lumps of ink in the lines and the dampers from not enough use.


----------



## Gecko Signs NT (Aug 3, 2012)

Hi Justin, yep did all that. We pulled the head out and pulled it apart to clear the mesh and still the black and yellow are blocked. We soaked overnight and it did nothing. We definately need a new head. Can anyone recommend somewhere I can get one?


----------



## HumbleShirts (Sep 7, 2007)

Gecko Signs NT said:


> Hi Justin, yep did all that. We pulled the head out and pulled it apart to clear the mesh and still the black and yellow are blocked. We soaked overnight and it did nothing. We definately need a new head. Can anyone recommend somewhere I can get one?


http://www.dtgprinterparts.com/


----------



## Gecko Signs NT (Aug 3, 2012)

Thanks for that. Had a look and they didn't have an Epson R1900 Print Head


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

A quick Google search pulled up a few US sellers. $650-$699 seems like the market price. The printer is past EOL so it will get harder to source.

I'd recommend picking up 2 and storing one for the future.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

Here's one for $599, they accept Paypal which means they're somewhat reputable.

http://www.worldclassink.com/Epson-Stylus-Photo-R1900-Printhead-printer19792-ift18.html

I just bought a print head for my R2880 for $500, so $599 seems solid for a printer no longer manufactured.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## thedigiguy (May 11, 2010)

I have found that many times when I thought all my ink lines were clean and free of ink that they still had ink caught in the needle assembly that draws ink from the cartridge. On our Epson based printers, when everything looks clean we pull the ink cartridges out to force an air bubble in the line while cleaning ( or charging ) this bubble acts like a small plunger. Many times we will see bits of ink, usually white break loose from the needle assembly and move on down the line.


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

This is true. When our head failed, endless purging kept showing ink in tiny bits.

10 hours of cleaning, 2 days of no printing = more than $500 lost.

Better to go with new and maintain it better than the last printhead. Then get back to making money.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Gecko Signs NT (Aug 3, 2012)

Thanks guys. Really appreciate all this info. Besides the price of the heads, we also need to factor in the cost of shipping to Australia. Really difficult to find anyone in Australia that has one for under $1000. I've had a look at China, and their prices fluctuate quite dramatically. We've found a place in Indonesia that has them for around $300 but I'm a bit hesitate about going there.


----------



## thedigiguy (May 11, 2010)

treefox2118 said:


> This is true. When our head failed, endless purging kept showing ink in tiny bits.
> 
> 10 hours of cleaning, 2 days of no printing = more than $500 lost.
> 
> ...


I Agree. Especially the part about “get back to making money”!


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

I've ordered off market Asian goods and my success rate varies a lot. Alibaba.com has been almost perfect. Direct from a manufacturer site had faster email responses but high rate of no shipment.

How's the DTG market in Australia? Maybe you've got a market you can sell to!

Sent from my Nexus 4 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

Just buy R2000 head everything is the same exept the mainboard and you will also have spare capping station that way.


----------



## Gecko Signs NT (Aug 3, 2012)

DTG in Australia is getting there, especially in Melbourne, Sydney, Adelaide etc.
For me, I'm in Darwin (right at the top of Australia in the middle) and we have the first DTG in the Northern Territory so it will be interesting to see how long it stays that way (once we start printing!)
We've ordered via Alibaba heaps of times and found it nothing but awesome. But, we're still a little hesitant when it comes to dealing with a new manufacturer. All of them bend over backwards for you and the shipping is really cheap, but then so is the quality in some cases and the last thing I want is a sub-quality print head


----------



## BQChris (Aug 16, 2012)

To add to treefox and smalzstein comments, the print head used in a 1900 is the same as the one used in the 1800, 2000, 2880, 4800, and 4880. They all use the Epson DX5 print head and are interchangeable. Just be sure to get the one with the teflon coating.


----------



## Gecko Signs NT (Aug 3, 2012)

Thank you Mr Belquette!! I didn't know that.


----------



## MarStephenson761 (Sep 19, 2011)

There are a bunch of support videos up on the DTG Youtube channel that may help:

DTG Viper Training and Support - YouTube



Gecko Signs NT said:


> We have purchased a 2nd hand DTG that had only been used twice. The machine has been parked up for a few months, so we were aware that we would have to do a big clean out of the system.
> We put a new CISS in the machine and pushed distilled water through the heads to clear them, but it appears that some of the nozzles are blocked. There is not a full spread of water coming out. Now, the machine is not recognising the cartridges.
> What is a good way to clean these heads and get it to recognise the cartridges.


----------



## thedigiguy (May 11, 2010)

Chris,
I met two of your guys at the NBM show in Charollete last week. Both of them were very friendly, helpful, and extremely knowledgable and willing to share information. Everyone, and all companies could take a lesson from them.


----------



## BQChris (Aug 16, 2012)

> Thank you Mr Belquette!! I didn't know that.


My pleasure!




thedigiguy said:


> Chris,
> I met two of your guys at the NBM show in Charollete last week. Both of them were very friendly, helpful, and extremely knowledgable and willing to share information. Everyone, and all companies could take a lesson from them.


Thank you! All here at BelQuette share a passion for DTG. Most of us have had the pleasure of being part of the industry from the early days, have enjoyed helping it grow to what it has become, and are excited about the future.

We are always happy to share whatever knowledge we have acquired along the way since our success is largely dependent on the success of the industry as a whole.


----------



## germangold (Jan 17, 2013)

I do have 3 Epson DX5 Printheads in spare, living in germany. Works for Epson 4800 4880 7800 7880 9800 9880 R800 R1800 R1900 R2000 R3000 printers. All of them have perfect nozzle checks









I could sell them internationally pm me


----------

